# I am confused



## angelstarnash8567 (Jun 3, 2011)

My husband and I finally sit down and had the serious conversation. I accepted it. I told him that we need to go to lawyer. I want half of everything. You want your freedom while I am given it to him. Well we talk different options. Our money situation the way it is, it is hard for me to go to Mom's and help her money wise. So I told him we got the sell the house proably. Well anyways we stop talking and he says I dont want a divorce I just wanted a seperation. He thought it was going to be simple. Well I just stick to my gut feeling. I was tired of stick around and hearing him. Say he doesnt want me around, dont love me, and I make him miserable. Then we talk more and more. Then he like a new person somewhat. He is happier, he open up some issues finally. We are doing better I guess. I just confuse and nervous and scare. I am scare to say much b/c I just wondering b/c of just the money that he can't pay me child support and almony. So??? I am just keep praying hard and change for what I want to change. Still back off. I am scare that I am still break down and get all of upset. I know it will take time it might heal and be ok. This might what we needed. Maybe we be stronger than ever. But I dont know like I said how to know this is just act.


----------

